
Comcast launching broadband bundle with HBO - santadays
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2013/10/25/report-comcast-hbo/3187489/
======
IgorPartola
No deal. I currently have HBO Go via paying a relative who has normal cable
access and sharing the password. This way HBO Go costs me exactly $20/mo: what
I would expect to pay to HBO directly. I also wouldn't be tied to Comcast
which isn't bad in my area but isn't great either.

~~~
forrestthewoods
Thanks for the update. What other offers have you passed on?

~~~
IgorPartola
Sarcasm? I am just stating my view on this since it is relevant. My point is
that this offer is not good enough for me to switch to a different mode of
operation. I will gladly pay HBO directly, but I refuse to endorse the
continuation of this telco + network model.

------
wikiburner
Has anyone in the U.S. had any success signing up for and using the HBO Go
standalone service "HBO Nordic AB" through a VPN? It's only $12 a month in
Sweden, Norway, Finland, and Denmark.

Is the content automatically subbed or dubbed, or is English the default?

~~~
enra
Usually in Nordic countries, tv and movies are not dubbed but subtitled, so
HBO Nordic is also with subtitles but which I think are optional.

I have tried the service in Finland, but haven't actually signed up for it. It
might require a local address/credit card.

~~~
wikiburner
That's interesting. If that's their only verification, you could probably
pretty easily get one of those rechargeable or "gift card" credit cards, and
plug in any address you want.

~~~
null_ptr
Isn't it that you need to phone in with information like your SSN to activate
them? Doesn't seem like you could register any address you'd like.

~~~
gibybo
There is a distinction between prepaid credit cards and gift cards. I'm not
sure why, but prepaid credit cards typically require a SSN and gift cards
don't.

They end up working just about the same though. You can buy them both at a
retail store for cash, and use them just like a credit card anywhere
Visa/Amex/Discover/whatever is accepted.

------
yalogin
HBO right now has a huge lead in terms of content over Netflix. By dragging
out the unleashing of HBO Go they are actually letting Netflix catch up to
them. They know that untying themselves from Cable is their route in the long
term but are dragging it out (probably because Comcast pays them handsomely
for it). But by dragging it out they will hurt their long term attractiveness.
It only takes bad bets on new content over a couple of years to make people
doubt HBO, given Netflix is also making their own content now.

------
dsl
When I read the title I was excited that I would finally be able to buy what
would really help them kill Netflix: Let me pay for a cable subscription and
stream it anywhere over whatever connection I have. I'd even accept DRM
restricted video streams at this point.

~~~
clhodapp
Why do you want Netflix killed by Comcast?

~~~
dsl
I don't, but Comcast does.

------
mikeweiss
When I can access all the channels through my browser I'll be interested.

------
jonny_eh
Looks like they already offer this, but only for new customers. I pay $65 per
month for ~25 Mbps of broadband, but with this newer plan it'd be $70 with the
same broadband service but comes with 10 basic channels plus HBO. I'd be
totally up for that but it's only for new customers, I have no idea why. I
don't feel like calling to find out.

[http://twitter.com/Funkmon/status/393963445491494912/photo/1](http://twitter.com/Funkmon/status/393963445491494912/photo/1)

~~~
RKearney
I have Comcast and I currently pay $70 a month for 100Mbps and I still have
access to log into HBO Go from when I had HBO last year (before I canceled my
cable).

However, none of this makes up for the fact that they're implementing data
caps.

------
daigoba66
Nothing particularly revolutionary here: it's just the cheaper cable package,
but now with HBO, which previously required the more expensive packages.

------
fourspace
I just switched to Time Warner Cable and they offered me basically the same
plan, with 50/5 bandwidth. I forgot the price, as I don't care to pay anything
extra for TV.

------
Shivetya
so I wonder if they will make it available to current subscribers of their
cable internet service.

